# New ferry link to France and Spain from Ireland



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Not sure if this has been mentioned already?

"Ferry line to launch new link to France and Spain

LD Lines will launch the first ferry service linking Ireland with western France and northern Spain.

Scheduled to begin on January 7, the service will operate between Rosslare Europort in Ireland, St.Nazaire on the French west coast and the northern Spanish port of Gijón.

Gijón is a good access port for self-drive holidays to Portugal and northern Spain, said the operator, while St Nazaire is a gateway to popular holiday destinations including Brittany, La Baule, La Rochelle and Bordeaux."

http://www.travelmole.com/news_feat...2&m_id=_rT_s~s~T_T_&w_id=9542&news_id=2009440

Mike


----------



## campervanbeethoven (Mar 7, 2007)

*Unbelievable Ferry Offer to launch new route*

New carrier and new route, LD Lines now operating between Rosslare and St Nazaire, near Nantes.
Just booked a motorhome and 4 berth cabin for return in peak Summer for 360 euros.
Irish Ferries/Brittany Ferries/ Celtic Link are all about €1k for the same trip so hopefully we will see some competition helping to drive prices down.

Site helper note , moved to ferries forum, and merged with earlier post about same ferry.


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

*LD Lines . Ireland to France/Spain*

Mike thanks for the heads up on L.D. Lines from Ireland to France, I have booked on line tonight to France cost was £287 including inboard 4 berth cabin, that was for two adults and 7mtr M/H. return, nearest to that was Celtic line at 537 euro for similar dates which is a big increase on there price last year, the extra competition should help to keep the fares down. This obviously is a promotional fare.
 Cheers,
Bob.


----------

